# electronic foxpro spitfire call



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently purchased the foxpro spitfire and am about ready to give it a try for coyote or fox ,what sequence of calls works best for you guys, or do u just stick with cottontail distress,also what is best way to set up for coyote hunting, any tips or ideas would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

The spitfire is nice , I have the Fury and LOVE it. I also have a Primos power dog , but it only has 12 calls on it and not enough volume for me. My fury has 100 calls on it..and I can put a total of 500 calls on it if I want. Another good thing to have is a decoy , but thats for the advanced class..lol.

Good luck


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

ya i just ordered that jack in box and also have a little rabbit decoy that twirls around. What are your best calls on your fury and what do you suggest for a beginner


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea a decoy will keep their attention of it instead of you , which allows you a loittle more movement to set up for a shot if needed.

Best calls , well thats a little hard to say , depends on where your calling and what they yotes in that area are used to preying on. I know around farms I use everything from chicken to kitten calls . Out in the open grass land I will use everything from bird distress to rabit..both cottentail and jackrabbit. 
I know one place I used to hun in southern Ohio the farmer was having problems with coyoes killing his young pigs...there pig in distress worked the best. But around cattle farms calf in distress is best. I know guys out west that use a human babby crying sounds to call in yotes and is works GREAT...scarry thought is'nt it ?

Anyway thats why I have over 100 sounds on my caller , to cover a very wode range of conditions and places , plus I use it for calling fox and plan to head out of state for bobcats too. I have called in Bobcats here , but they are protected and you cant shoot them. But as the turkey programs keep transplanting them all over the State , the bobcats will increase populations and maybe some day we will be allowed to hunt them too?


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i just bought a foxpro spitfire yesterday thinking of going out this afternoon and given it a shot or one day this week just another question for anyone who has this call do you like it also i have never hunted for coyotes before how far from me should i put the call away and how long should i let a call go on. if nothing else i have a really great spot to hunt seen lots of different coyotes during deer season if someone would like to get together and i could learn a little about setup and calling and whatnot just pm me if interested


----------

